# Amazing bacon price...



## craddosk (Dec 7, 2018)

So my local grocery store has pork belly on for 8.80/kg or $3.99 a lb. At least up here, that's a smoking deal. Bulk grocers usually sell for $11-15/kg, and this is local grass fed. Talked to one butcher who wasn't sure he could buy it for that price.

So what did I do? I bought 20kg or 44.5 lbs. All in ayore cryovaced into 5lb slabs. Most will be frozen and then defrosted as I get time/fridge space to cure them.

Any recommendations for recipes? I've always stuck to Pops brine with maple syrup, brown sugar, onion powder, and a bit of garlix, with every third slab getting peppered.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 7, 2018)

Well, why change?
May as well stick with what you know you'll like. ;)

I'd like to try Disco's Pepper bacon made with Pork Loin.
Only thing stopping me is I'd likely be the only one who would eat it.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 7, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> Or change and find something you love.



I did.
I put you on ignore long, long ago.
Love that. ;)


----------



## craddosk (Dec 7, 2018)

Thanks for everyone's suggestions.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 8, 2018)

Keep us posted!
Al


----------

